# looking for Willie Scott



## weewillie (Jul 23, 2009)

engineer (married to May) sailed with the Head Line late 60's and last heard he was with Esso in the early 70's


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

would he have been from bangor co.down


----------

